# feathers cover eyes a little



## Vova (Mar 27, 2012)

I just got two owls that are almost done molting and one of them have a few feather covering its eyes, it makes her look angry. will it go away after shes fully molted?

http://i1179.photobucket.com/albums/x391/Vladeo/2012-09-29142322.jpg?t=1347850316


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I don't see the problem in the pic.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Yes, the feathers should all fall in the correct place once molt is done.*


----------

